#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Winbox no ubuntu 14.04

## thiago2014

Boa noite pessoal... estou ainda mim adaptando ao linux ubuntu 14.04

Por esse motivo venho até aqui pedi a colaboração de colegas para saber como instalar o winbox no linux ubuntu versão 14.04.

Instalei o wine 1.7 winetricks e instalei também o PlayOnLinux.

----------


## schuambach

Olá caro amigo, winbox não precisa instalar, é só baixá-lo e clicar com botão direito e depois abrir com wine.

----------


## alexribeiro

comando 

sudo apt-get install wine

depois é só clicar com o botão direito e executar com wine.

Obs: para as letra não ficar distorcida no winbox copia todas as fontes da pasta c:/windows/fontes/ para a pasta do .wine/driver_c/windows/fontes/ no seu Ubuntu.

----------

